# Garmin Astro



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to buy a Garmin Astro and was wonder where the best place you found to get on is. I don't care if it is the 220 or 320, just want the receiver and two collars. Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

leviwin said:


> I want to buy a Garmin Astro and was wonder where the best place you found to get on is. I don't care if it is the 220 or 320, just want the receiver and two collars. Thanks


Unless you find someone who is selling a used one they're all priced pretty much the same give or take a few bucks. I got mine from Gun Dog Supply on line. I'd buy the 320. More features and better collars.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/garmin-2-do ... 0-gps.html


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought you could use the same collar on both models.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

leviwin said:


> I thought you could use the same collar on both models.


You can....both the DC30 collars and the DC40 collars can be used with Astro 220 and 320 receivers. Garmin is scheduled to release their latest collar and receiver line in the next few weeks called the Alpha. It has a shock collar incorporated into it. This latest line is not compatible with any of their previous models and asking price is going to be around $799.00 for the receiver and one collar.

Garmin has strict rules with their distributers about selling below MSRP, so don't expect any bargains.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, what I meant by better collars is the old ones are made of cloth and the new ones are the coated nylon. Also you can dis assemble the new ones much easier and change out the collar if you want.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I own the 220, and if I was buying right now I would upgrade to the 320. Also, Tex is right. The newer DC40 collars are better. Better built, and keeps contact with the hand unit much better.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Whats the best price your finding on the 320 unit?


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

The best price I've found for the 320 unit and two DC40 collars is $736.95 shipped.
The best price I've found for the 220 unit and two DC40 collars is $599.90 shipped.
Do you think the price difference is really worth it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

leviwin said:


> The best price I've found for the 320 unit and two DC40 collars is $736.95 shipped.
> The best price I've found for the 220 unit and two DC40 collars is $599.90 shipped.
> Do you think the price difference is really worth it.


Yes, I think it is. However, if you decide on the 220, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> leviwin said:
> 
> 
> > The best price I've found for the 320 unit and two DC40 collars is $736.95 shipped.
> ...


Why do you think it is worth it? What does the 320 have that is better than the 220. I have seen both of them in action and couldn't really tell much of a difference in the field.
I know with the 320 you can do the birds eye maps with a subscription, can communicate with other handhelds wirelessly, and it comes with a long range antenna. I have also heard that it eats batteries. My experience however is very limited. Just know enough that I want to get one of the two models.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The battery issue really isn't an issue. Battery life is fine. The 320 has a nicer, clearer screen, the long range antenna is nicer and works well. It seems to keep better contact with the collar, but that could be the collar that is better. Definately go with the DC40 collars wether you choose the 220 or the 320.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Battery life sucks (my $.02's)...but you just have to deal with it. Probably the only common complaint about the 320. One thing that wasn't mentioned, is that you'll likely get longer product support with software upgrades and such with the 320.

Was chatting with a Garmin rep this past weekend and was inquiring whether they would be continuing to support the Astro and should we expect to see some of the improvements included with the Alpha to be updated in the Astro....he said....yes. I don't see those improvements being able to be applied to the current version Astro, but hopefully in the next generation. Will be interesting to see if Garmin can keep both products in the line-up.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK should chime in on his 320. When he first got his 320 he complained about battery life. Then I did something in the settings (I don't remember what it was, maybe an update?) and his battery was holding up as good as my 220 on our Kansas trip last year. We were going several days of all day hunting on a set a batteries and it seemed that the 320 and the 220 were lasting about the same. Maybe he can remember what the diffrence was.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Not sure what was done either. But I think that messing around with all the features you may have came accross something that was not enabled or not????

My concern is with the new one coming out what are they going to do for the old..... I am not going to buy one every month to keep up....



bwhntr said:


> TAK should chime in on his 320. When he first got his 320 he complained about battery life. Then I did something in the settings (I don't remember what it was, maybe an update?) and his battery was holding up as good as my 220 on our Kansas trip last year. We were going several days of all day hunting on a set a batteries and it seemed that the 320 and the 220 were lasting about the same. Maybe he can remember what the diffrence was.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't remember either...but I did something and your batteries were holding up just as good as my 220. 

I agree, there isn't any point in buying new every year. I plan on running my 220 for a couple more years then upgrade to the latest, fancy, device they come out with next.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I can't remember either...but I did something and your batteries were holding up just as good as my 220.
> 
> I agree, there isn't any point in buying new every year. I plan on running my 220 for a couple more years then upgrade to the latest, fancy, device they come out with next.


Well that time is near! Looks like they have the ol shock collar all wrapped up in one.... You SOB's got me to sale my old tracker to get one of these fancy SOB and not I might have a tool that I can't get an update on..... My opinion the ecollar and the garmin just should not be one!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

TAK said:


> .....My opinion the ecollar and the garmin just should not be one!


I read some reviews of hound guys that field tested the new Alphas for Garmin and they suggested much the same thing....that the shock feature should be an option and not automatically installed on every collar in the new system.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree, for me I want the training collar and gps in seperate units.


----------

